# May I politely inquire... (CC115 Buffalo question)



## Bass ackwards (26 Jun 2010)

I have in front of me an older book about the Canadian Airforce: _Canadian Wings_ copyright 1990.
It shows a close up of the nose of a Buffalo SAR aircraft #458. 

Just below the pilot's side window is the representation of a stork -complete to top hat and swaddled infant.
Below that are the silhouettes of two geese (I am assuming they're geese). 

What I'm wondering is what these symbolize? I'm assuming the stork represents a baby being born on the aircraft.
What about the geese? Bird strikes? Succesful taskings? 

And do SAR aircraft still use such markings?


----------



## kkwd (26 Jun 2010)

Check this  page.


----------



## Bass ackwards (26 Jun 2010)

Thanks kkwd. 

I hope those two goose silhouettes are the last that 458 was entitled to paint.


----------



## kkwd (27 Jun 2010)

This aircraft was written off in Zimbabwe in 1996. You can find all the details under "Buffalo Roster" by going to the home page of that site.


----------



## Bass ackwards (27 Jun 2010)

OK, thanks again. I'll definitely have a look at it tomorrow. 

They do get around, don't they...


----------



## Zoomie (27 Jun 2010)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> And do SAR aircraft still use such markings?



None of our current fleet have markings that would distinguish one aircraft from another - apart from the tail number.


----------

